# WinCC 6.2, hat's schon jemand?



## Jochen Kühner (8 Januar 2007)

Hat schon jeand die neuste WinCC Version??

Was gibts alles neues??


----------



## pede2205 (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab's gerade bekommen. Muß aber erst noch was anderes fertig machen bevor ich zum installieren und testen komme. Kann es aber kaum abwarten. 
Wenn ich mehr weiß melde ich ich nochmals.

Gruß, Pede


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Februar 2007)

*und????*

und was gibts neues???


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Februar 2007)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> und was gibts neues???




Jetzt sei doch nicht so ungeduldig !!



pede2205 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab's gerade bekommen. Muß aber erst noch was anderes fertig machen bevor ich zum installieren und testen komme.
> Gruß, Pede



Die WinCC Installation kann erfahrungsgemäß schon mal mehrere Tage dauern,

Vorausgesetzt man hat alle Win - Servicepacks zu Hand ...


----------



## Bender25 (1 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Jetzt sei doch nicht so ungeduldig !!
> 
> Vorausgesetzt man hat alle Win - Servicepacks zu Hand ...


 
Siemens liefert doch mind. 5 CD mit irgendwelchen Packs mit


----------



## pede2205 (5 Februar 2007)

*Grosses Sorry!!!*

Ich sitze leider gerade im Ausland an so einer sch*** Anlage fest. Habe die neue Version auf meinerm Bürorechner installiert, bin aber noch nicht großartig zum testen gekommen. Bei der Installation des neuen SQL 2005 Servers und der zwangsweisen Deinstallation des SQL 2000 Servers wurde mir aber schon ein wenig Angst und Bange. Ich hätte wetten können, dass danach nichts mehr funktioniert (Step7, WinCC flex, usw.). Aber siehe da: Alles lief problemlos (wenigstens bis zu meiner Abreise). 

Wenn ich nächste Woche zurück bin, gehe ich mal ans testen. Bis dahin müßt Ihr Euch noch gedulden, es sei denn ein anderer kommt vorher schon dazu.

Grüße, Pede


----------



## gerdos (8 Februar 2007)

Also als Neuerung soll drin sein, das bei redundanz Servern auch die internen Variablen abgeglichen werden. Der Datenexport vom Tagloggin in eine CSV soll nun einfacher und schneller funktionieren. Mehr hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gehört.

Ich hoffe nur das Siemens mit der ersten Version nicht wieder so viele Bugs drin hat wie beim Erscheinen von WinCC 6.0


----------



## Chris J (15 Februar 2007)

*WinCC 6.2*

1. Ist ein Speicherfresser. Unter ein 1 GB RAM sinnlos

2. Ist fehlerbehaftet. z.B. Probleme bei Transfer von ES auf Webserver

3. Selektion auf Text in Alarm Controls funktioniert nicht richtig

4. Beim Start haengt sich PDLRT.exe oft auf

Anwender sind Tester der Beta Version!


----------



## Approx (16 Mai 2007)

*Update auf WinCC 6.2 ein "Totalausfall"*

Habe heute einen Client-Rechner von WinCC6.0 SP3 auf WinCC 6.2 upgedatet. Die Installation von SQL-Server 2005 hat fast eine Std gedauert. Nach dem WinCC-Update läuft jetzt die Runtime aus dem Autostart nicht mehr hoch. Beim Runterfahren des WinCC-Explorers hängt sich die Maschine komplett auf. IST JA NE SUPER SACHE!!! :sb7:
Weiß jemand Rat? Wie kann ich wieder auf das "gute alte V6.0" zurück?
Gruß Apro


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2007)

Der Rat kommt nun leider zu spät, ich hab mir angwöhnt vor Siemens-Updates ein komplettes Backup mit Acronis TrueImage zu machen. Dann kann man immer wieder zurück.


----------



## pede2205 (17 Mai 2007)

Approx schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Client-Rechner von WinCC6.0 SP3 auf WinCC 6.2 upgedatet. Die Installation von SQL-Server 2005 hat fast eine Std gedauert. Nach dem WinCC-Update läuft jetzt die Runtime aus dem Autostart nicht mehr hoch. Beim Runterfahren des WinCC-Explorers hängt sich die Maschine komplett auf. IST JA NE SUPER SACHE!!! :sb7:
> Weiß jemand Rat? Wie kann ich wieder auf das "gute alte V6.0" zurück?
> Gruß Apro


 
Hallo,

ich habe das Problem mit dem "Aufhängen" beim Rechner runterfahren mit einer Neuinstallation der Simatic-Net-Software in den Griff bekommen. Ist nur bei einem Update von WinCC V6.0 Sp "irgendwas" auf dei Version 6.2 nötig. Bei einer Neuinstallation war dies nicht nötig.
Für das Hängenbleiben beim Runtimestart gibt es einen Patch von Siemens: http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&objid=24740694&caller=SR&caller=view . Hat was mit Dual-Core-Prozessoren zu tun. Einfach mal durchlesen.

Meine sonstige Erfahrungen mit V6.2 (vier größere Projekte bisher) sind eigentlich durchweg positiv. Ich verwende den kompletten Umfang:Integration im Simatic Manager, OS-Projekt-Editor, User-Archiv, Übersetzug meiner mc-fähigen Step7-FB's bzw. DB's, usw.. Außer den o.g. Anlaufschwierigkeiten beim Update kann ich bisher also nicht meckern (Nein, ich arbeite nicht für Siemens und lasse normalerweise auch keine Gelegenheit aus, um über Siemens zu lästern    ). Auch finde ich den neuen Editor "Menüs und Symbolleisten" ganz nett. Es lassen sich "echte" Windows Bildfenster kreieren. Einziges Manko hier: die Funktionalität lässt sich nur über VB-Scripts realisieren, auch einfache Bildwechsel. Falls ich hier schief liege und es auch anders geht, bitte ich um Aufklärung. Auch sind die mit User-Archiv angelegten Datenbanken durch den SQL-Server 2005 jetzt wirklich unbegrenzt in der Größe. War meines Wissens nach seither nicht so.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Pede


----------



## 1schilcher (19 Mai 2007)

*"Menüs und Symbolleisten"*

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt die "Menüs und Symbolleisten" einfach zu verwenden. Ich bräuchte ja eigentlich nur einen Bildwechsel - muß doch möglich sein Oder? Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich von den ganzen VBS Scripten keine Ahnung - Vielleicht hats ja schon einer anders gelöst!


----------



## Approx (4 Juni 2007)

Ich hab mich bei der Hotline von Siemens schlaugefragt. Da ich "nur" einen Client auf Versionsstand 6.2 hochgerüstet habe und den Server unverändert gelassen habe, funktioniert die Sache (natürlich!) nicht. Das liegt an dem SQL-Server. V6.0 hat benutzt ja nicht den gleichen SQL-Server. Ich hab also alles was sich Siemens nennt deinstalliert ("Hallo Regedit!"), dann den Client wieder mit V6.0 bespielt, NUR den Automation-License-Manager hochgerüstet (V3.0) und dann die Autorisation von der 6.2'er Version aufgespielt. Läuft problemlos. Na Gott sei Dank! Immer diese Blindleistung!!  
Gruß' Aprox


----------



## pede2205 (5 Juni 2007)

Wie wurde der Client denn projektiert? Als separates Client-Projekt oder durch direkten Runtimestart des Serverprojektes (dann muss er natürlich in der Rechnerliste stehen)? Ich dachte, dass ein eigenständiges Client-Projekt mit dem Verweiss auf das Serverpackage eigentlich funktionieren müßte, da der SQL-Server 2005 abwärtskompatibel ist.

Aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Approx (6 Juni 2007)

Es handelt sich bei der Anlage um ein Multi-Client-Projekt. Also mit separaten Client-Projekten. Das mit dem Patch hatte ich auch schon probiert. Hat aber nicht funktioniert. Und Simatic-NET ist gar nicht installiert, da der Rechner keine Prozessbus-Anbindung (CP1613) besitzt.
Habe neulich auch mit einem Siemens-Projekteur gesprochen, der hat mir hinter vorgehaltener Hand gesagt, man solle lieber erst die Service-Packs der Version 6.2 abwarten, ehe man ordert. Schönes Vertrauen.  
Gruß Apro


----------



## Tonfilm (4 August 2007)

*WinCC V6.2 und UserArchive*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Kundenprojekt von V5.1 auf V6.2 konvertiert und auch bereits den neusten Patch 3 für V6.2 installiert.
Es handelt sich um ein Client-Server - Projekt.
Der Server läuft unter Windows 2003 R2 SP2, die Clients unter Win XP.
Auf dem Server wird nach dem Start der Runtime eine riesige Menge (einige Tausend) Texte und andere Initialisierungswerte aus UserArchiven gelesen und in Tags gespeichert.
An dieser Prozedur kann ich aus Zeitgründen nichts ändern.
Das Problem ist nun, dass diese Initialisierung auf dem 'alten' Server unter V5.1 knapp eine Minute dauerte, auf dem 'neuen' Server aber mindestens 3 Minuten. Auch wenn man den Server natürlich nicht ständig neu startet, ist das dem Kunde trotzdem zu langsam.
Die Hardware des Servers wurde übrigens auch im Rahmen des WinCC-Updates erneuert, d.h. der Server ist eigentlich sehr schnell und hat 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Daran kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen, sondern eigentlich nur an der WinCC V6.2.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und hat einen Tipp für mich, wie ich die Zeit zum Lesen der UserArchive verringern kann ?
Viele Grüße von Volkswagen aus Emden 
Roland





pede2205 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Problem mit dem "Aufhängen" beim Rechner runterfahren mit einer Neuinstallation der Simatic-Net-Software in den Griff bekommen. Ist nur bei einem Update von WinCC V6.0 Sp "irgendwas" auf dei Version 6.2 nötig. Bei einer Neuinstallation war dies nicht nötig.
> Für das Hängenbleiben beim Runtimestart gibt es einen Patch von Siemens: http://support.automation.siemens.c...&lang=de&objid=24740694&caller=SR&caller=view . Hat was mit Dual-Core-Prozessoren zu tun. Einfach mal durchlesen.
> ...


----------

